# Calf nearly dead! Help!!!!



## blbreeza2910 (Nov 9, 2014)

I found this Angus calf that is 2 weeks old and was left from his mum for 3 days. He was fine and suckling well until today. He was laying down the whole day and when I feed him he just coughs it back up. I do not want to tube feed him and I am feeding him little bits of electrolytes because he just spits it out. Any help will be greatly appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## Sumi (Nov 9, 2014)

@WildRoseBeef ?


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Nov 10, 2014)

Get the vet out ASAP and get an IV tube into him, because that's the only way you're going to try to get some fluids into his system.  What other signs and symptoms is he showing? Is he acting constipated or is scouring? I definitely suggest have the vet out as soon as possible or even take him to the vet, because his condition could be anything from severe pneumonia to a blockage in the gut.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 10, 2014)

blbreeza2910 said:


> I found this Angus calf that is 2 weeks old and was left from his mum for 3 days. He was fine and suckling well until today. He was laying down the whole day and when I feed him he just coughs it back up. I do not want to tube feed him.


If it can't suck anything down, you better get the vet out quick or tube it--or both. 

Is this calf suckling it's mother or from a bottle?
If bottle fed, is it milk you milked from the momma's teats or milk replacer? 
If milk replacer, some calves can't handle the soy that is in some cheaper replacer.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Nov 11, 2014)

How is the calf doing?


----------



## blbreeza2910 (Nov 14, 2014)

He did have pneumonia. The problem was that he wasn't on the antibiotics for long enough so he got it back again. It is better now. He drinks from the milk bottle and he is doing fine. We will have to keep him on antibiotics for 6 days. Thanks. 



WildRoseBeef said:


> Get the vet out ASAP and get an IV tube into him, because that's the only way you're going to try to get some fluids into his system.  What other signs and symptoms is he showing? Is he acting constipated or is scouring? I definitely suggest have the vet out as soon as possible or even take him to the vet, because his condition could be anything from severe pneumonia to a blockage in the gut.


----------



## jk47 (Nov 14, 2014)

good your calf made it


----------



## blbreeza2910 (Nov 14, 2014)

He isn't out of trouble yet. He has a long way to go! 


jk47 said:


> good your calf made it


----------



## jk47 (Nov 14, 2014)

yeah but he's drinking and eating which usually means they will pull through and if the calf dies
you have the piece of mind knowing what killed it and not to sound harsh about the calf dying part but when my livestock die it always makes me feel a little better knowing what went wrong and what I can do next time it happens


----------



## blbreeza2910 (Nov 15, 2014)

Yes, you learn from your mistakes. It happens to me plenty of times! Thanks for all your help. I know who to ask now


jk47 said:


> yeah but he's drinking and eating which usually means they will pull through and if the calf dies
> you have the piece of mind knowing what killed it and not to sound harsh about the calf dying part but when my livestock die it always makes me feel a little better knowing what went wrong and what I can do next time it happens


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Nov 15, 2014)

Great to hear your calf is improving!!

I agree, when your calf is up eating and drinking that's a definitely good sign that he's on the road to recovery. Good luck in getting him back to his old self again, and you're welcome for the help.


----------

